# Book recommendations for the home chef?



## chadwick

Greetings everyone,

I'm looking for a set of recommendations for books that will be of great value to the home chef.  Something that gives a solid foundation to everything, perhaps along the lines of Larousse Gastronimique.  What other "Bibles" are there?

A few things about me:  I cook almost entirely vegetarian (primarily for the wife, as I am not a vegetarian).  I'm very proficient in Indian, Thai, Italian and New American styles.  I have a good foundation of skills already and can recreate most things without a recipe.

Since I am not professionally trained, I simply want to identify if I have any holes in my knowledge.

Also, specifically, there was a book that I remember that listed almost every type of ingredient available and then what paired well with it.  Can you please tell me what the name of that book is?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## french fries

Chadwick said:


> Also, specifically, there was a book that I remember that listed almost every type of ingredient available and then what paired well with it. Can you please tell me what the name of that book is?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


The Flavor Bible:


----------



## ishbel

It's difficult to recommend books, when those of us outwith the USA have different opinions about what constitutes a great cookbook!


----------



## petemccracken

"Ratio, The Simple Codes Behind the Craft of Everyday Cooking", Michael Ruhlman, Scribner, ISBN-13: 978-1-4165-6611-3

"Culinary Artistry", Andrew Dornenburg and Karen Page, John Wiley & Sons, ISBN 0-471-28785-7

"Complete Techniques", Jacques Pépin, Black Dog & Leventhal, ISBN 1-57912-165-9 (paperback) 1-57912-220-5 (harscover)


----------



## chadwick

@French Fries - That's it, thanks!

@Ishbel - Not looking for a cookbook really, but more of a fundamentals book.  

@PeteMccracken - Perfection, thanks!  The Ratio book will be a great addition as that's what I tend to look for (and most home cooks tend to ignore, I think).


----------



## teamfat

[quote name="Chadwick" url="/forum/thread/63133/book-recommendations-for-the-home-chef#post_332075"]
I simply want to identify if I have any holes in my knowledge.[/quote]

We *ALL* have holes in our knowledge. Some holes are big enough to drive a truckload of Chef Boy-ar-dee canned goods through them, others are fine enough to strain a stock.

I'll recommend two books. *The Joy of Cooking* is a classic work with tons of information and recipes covering a very wide range of ingredients, techniques and tips. The second book I recommend is very limited, covering a single subject : *Sauces* by James Peterson. Don't be fooled by the "limited' and "single subject" tags - the book has a vast wealth of information about sauces, their ingredients, techniques, how they are used and so on. Think of it in terms of architecture - the book tells you how to put two bricks together with the proper mortar. Building the skyscraper is up to you.

Oh, a very honorable mention to Julia Childs and *Mastering the Art of French Cooking*

mjb.


----------



## lifesavin

I recently bought The Flavor Bible.  It is an incredible book!

I also have "The Professional Chef" 

I was recently shown the book Think Like a Chef.  It looks like another great book.  Unfortunately I haven't bought it yet.  I guess I need to wait for Christmas. Lol.


----------



## byrdie

> Also, specifically, there was a book that I remember that listed almost every type of ingredient available and then what paired well with it. Can you please tell me what the name of that book is?


I believe you are thinking of _Culinary Artistry, _as previously mentioned. I do not own_ The Flavor Bible_, but they are by the same authors so I do not doubt that it also describes the similar ideas.

In my opinion, _Professional Chef_ is more aimed for the professional kitchen setting although with a little bit of adjustment it makes a great reference book, especially it does not concentrate on specific type of cuisine.

Each cuisines has different fundamentals of techniques, a lot of times it's just different names for the very similar things. One book I CAN suggest for French cuisine fundamental technique is _Le guide Culinaire_ by Escoffier the English translation version of it. My cooking foundation is based on French cooking techniques and the book for me is a must-have. As you have described of your need, it's not a recipe book but a reference "bible" of the nouvelle cuisine.


----------



## pete

There are a lot of great suggestions from all the above posters.  If you want more suggestions use the search feature on this site and you will come up with a number of questions similar to yours.  All of those threads have lots more great suggestions for beginner cookbooks.  Good luck!!!!


----------



## realtorgourmand

A thread like this should not be closed without mention of 'Il Cucchiaio d'Argento" - the Italian kitchen bible since 1950. Translated to English in 2005 and published by Phaidon press (www.phaidon.com) it is now avialable as "The Silver Spoon". Looking at regional recipes, techniques and preferences throughout the country, it also gives a comprehensive overview of cooking equipment, ingedients, sauces, and histories of how the modern Italian cuisine evolved. This is the definitive Italian cookbook.


----------



## chadwick

Thanks everyone.  Looks like I'm going to have a lot more books to buy!


----------



## lindarc

I would recommend a website, Rouxbe.com...those folks are centered on technique, rather than just recipes. they are awesome.


----------



## idaclaire

check out mark bitman, moosewood, fanny farmer , 

t


----------



## idaclaire

i like alton brown on line


----------



## danvis65

The only book I think is a must have is The Food Lovers Companion. It is basically a culinary dictionary with terms/terminology etc. All "food lovers" should have one on hand.


----------



## butzy

I like Mark Bittman's "How to cook everything"It starts with a basic idea and then gives tonnes of variations .....

It's actually very close to the way I cook.

Think what you want to make, substitute whatever you don't have for something else and go ahead


----------



## theunknowncook

Chadwick:

Many of the aforementioned books are good books, as I own some of them already.

If you are seeking textbooks, these are the most commonly used textbooks in many Culinary Arts, and Baking and Pastry Arts programs:

*On Cooking: A Textbook of Culinary Fundamentals*

*On Baking: A Texbook of Baking and Pastry Fundamentals*

*ACF Culinary Fundamentals*

*Baking Fundamentals*

*The Art and Science of Culinary Preparation* *[Home Study Course]*

*The Professional Chef*

*Baking and Pastry: Mastering the Art and Craft*

*Professional Cooking*

*Professional Baking*

*The Advanced Professional Pastry Chef*

*The Professional Pastry Chef: Fundamentals of Baking and Pastry*

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## eatefficiently

i like any book by jane brody, her "good food book" is my favorite.

she makes nutrition a primary consideration, and works backwards.  turns out that eating healthy is usually cheaper, too.


----------



## blackp

I have a very large cookbook collection (754 books at last count) and there is one book which has probably been used more than any other over the years. It is "The Complete Asian Cookbook" by Charmaine Solomon who is a Sri Lankan living in Australia. Here's a link: http://www.bookdepository.com/book/..._link&utm_content=The-Complete-Asian-Cookbook

I have had my copy since the late 1970's, and the one in the link above is a new revised one which was published on the 25th anniversary of the first edition. The book covers all Asian countries and has an extensive glossary giving the various names for the ingredients from the various countries.

I have cooked >100 recipes from the book and never had a failure. The recipes are well described and any "new" techniques or methods are well explained.

For anyone wishing to experiment with the various Asian cuisines this is the best place to start.

Cheers,

Peter.


----------



## linny29

Being a foodie and a techie, I usally wind up looking up most things online  (from Food Network chefs to cheftalk.com forums) but as far as a reference book for the kitchen, there is only one in mine ... The Joy of Cooking!


----------



## oldfoodguy

I agree that Bittmans "How to Cook Everything" is likely the finest HOME cook book. I learn something every time I open it and have used it to teach my kids not just how how to cook, but how to think about cooking. He de-mystifies techniques and ingredients makes great cooking very accessible.

"Food Lovers Companion"  is probabaly the most aptly named book in the English language. My original copy is almost 20 years old and is still vital to my daily work and home food planning and exploration.

"The Professional Chef" in an interesting read, but I don't see it for home, regular use. I not found "The Joy of Cooking"  to be very easy to work with.


----------



## missyjean

Which is the best printing to buy? 


linny29 said:


> Being a foodie and a techie, I usally wind up looking up most things online (from Food Network chefs to cheftalk.com forums) but as far as a reference book for the kitchen, there is only one in mine ... The Joy of Cooking!


----------



## pcieluck

Jame's Peterson book "sauces" was mentioned above. If you're looking for books you can learn some techniques from, I encourage you to look at more of his books.


----------



## accidentalchef

I am a big fan of Hervé This, and would recommend any of his books for anyone interested in the science of cooking. Particularly, _Building a Meal: From Molecular Gastronomy to Culinary Constructivism_.


----------



## -bc-

James Peterson's Cooking is my number one favorite cookbook.  I've been cooking for over 50 years and have lots of cookbooks but "Cooking" is my goto cookbook.


----------



## dropkick

The people before me have made some great suggestions, I.E. I've used my Pro Chef for years and wouldn't be without it, however it has very little in it that veg*n and most of the other suggestions are the same, no matter how good they are otherwise.

I'm not a vegetarian but I've cooked in a university town for many years, and many of the students are, so I've learned to prepare for them and I've adopted some of their foods for myself.

By Isa Chandra Moskowitz:

Vegan with a Vengeance

Veganomicon, with Terry Hope Romero

Appetite for Reduction

Appetite for Reduction was my first veg*n cookbook and is still one of my favorites, and the Veganomicon is considered the Veg*n Gastronimique by many people.

The New Enchanted Broccoli Forest (Mollie Katzen's Classic Cooking) by Mollie Katzen and

The Complete Tassajara Cookbook: Recipes, Techniques, and Reflections from the Famed Zen Kitchen by Edward Espe Brown are both good veg*n cookbooks.


----------



## nanadeva

The Joy of Cooking has been our family bible for three generations. I managed to get a copy with metric measurements, which is convenient, depending on which side of the pond you live.


----------



## despareaux

Plus one here on several suggestions: (OBTW, this is my very first post here)

  When considering going to culinary school and as a veteran vegetarian of over 30 years I thought I'd just get the textbooks typically used in Culinary Schools, spend gobs of money on professional kitchen tools instead, I'm glad I did.

On Cooking, can't be without this one.  Though it's not a vegetarian book the things you really need to cook like a pro are all in here as well as all the techniques.

On Baking, same as above  

I can't say that I'm in love with "The New Larousse Gastronomiques" but it's certainly a handy reference.

The Flavor Bible

Culinary Artistry

The Pasta Bible

Mastering Knife Skills,  another book you shouldn't pass over while not an actual cooking book it certainly helps

The New Enchanted Broccoli Forest, while you might consider this a "Cookbook" I consider it a workbook on vegetarian and vegan cooking.  I wore out the original and replaced it with this one.

The Complete Vegetarian Cuisine, Elliot, Outstanding

I have numerous other books and cherish both of my Rick Bayless books which I highly recommend as his knowledge of spices is delightful.  I tweak all of his recipes for our vegetarian needs.

Laurels Kitchen

There are several cookbooks on Indian foods that are worth looking into as well as considering belonging to your local Indian Center.  Their foods are among the tastiest in the world and the whole country is like 80% vegetarian.   If you can get to a Hare Krisna (now ISKCON) group they have a Vegetarian dinner open to the public every Sunday and it's well worth the trip no matter how far.  They typically grow all of their own food, really fresh, all organic.  Mexican, South American and Caribbean are delicious as well and all of them lend themselves to vegetarian versions.  Good luck.


----------



## butcherman

If I were to give a Christmas gift to an aspiring home cook, I would give two books only:_ Essentials of Cooking_ by James Peterson and_ Ruhlman's Twenty_ by Michael Ruhlman. With the use of over 1,000 color photos and very clear, patient text, Peterson takes you through every conceivable kitchen technique; on page two, he demonstrates peeling asparagus, on page 200 he demonstrates the making of pot-au-feu. Ruhlman divides the world of cooking into twenty arbitrary but valid and useful compartments (Soup/Egg/Braise) and he explains and demonstrates in a very clear and generous way (and with 100 recipes) what and how and why.

With all due respect, this ChefTalk gang is a pretty high-powered bunch, and you are being tossed some pretty advanced and esoteric books. _Flavor Bible_ and _Culinary Artistry_, for instance, are pure Inside Baseball books which allow you to listen in on world class chefs gabbing about some of the amazing concoctions they've concocted. Sorta like spending an afternoon in the Jockey's Room at Churchill Downs when you are trying to learn how to mount the horse.


----------



## tkchef

Recently, after owning most of these above books that have been recommended, I simply find myself going online and reading a half dozen recipes for a dish that received five stars from those that have tried them.  For example, I made salmon cakes last night, and after reading several reviews, made a concoction of what sounded best to me, along with my own twist (being a food chemist first, I like to consider the variabilities).  It saves time, inspires creativity, and is 99% something that is simply delicious.  When my friends and family who are the complete food critics say, "menu item!", I know I hit a home run.

I recently read where a famous French chef committed suicide because he lost a Michelin star.  Some say that he has lost his vision while other say that he lost his inspiration. I know I will always attempt new variations, such as adding cinnamon and crisped seasoned potato flakes in addition to my, "mirepoix dan la variation" to my salmon cakes to keep it fresh...


----------



## danvis65

"Cooking For Fifty"........Great book for all.


----------



## danvis65

"Cooking For Fifty"


----------



## munchie1

Hey, TKChef.  That's what I do.  A library full of lovely cookbooks and family recipes, and inevitably I hit the Internet to compare 4 or 5 versions of a recipe and tweek them as inspired.  I'm strictly a home cook, new to this site, love the discussions.


----------



## tkchef

Welcome Munchie1 - a lot of good and varied talent and opinions on this site!


----------



## lowcarbhomechef

Hello, Everyone.

I'm a newbie who has been enjoying this forum as a lurker, but today I joined. Also today I purchased "The Flavor Bible" and "The Ratio Book" based upon your recommendations. Thank you so much for taking the time to make those..

I already own Mark Bittman's book and one by Peterson.

I love this forum and hope to learn a lot here. I am a very good home cook but am having to learn how to cook for a low-carb lifestyle due to my husband's diabetes, so I need to know WHY in order to develop my own recipes.


----------



## nibbles

Many of the books listed are ones that pros are particulary fond of.   You sound like a very experienced "home cook" so you may be fine with some of those.

I agree...anything from James Peterson is great for technique. Michael Ruhlmans books are all good reads and the library has many of them.

The CIA has some really nice books besides the Professional Chef text. One I use a lot is Gourmet Meals in Minutes.

The library near me does have many CIA books available which gives you a chance to look through them and see if they are what you

re looking for before buying.


----------



## nibbles

the CIA has a book called the Techniques of Healthy Cooking. It explains a lot about whats healthy and why... solid recipes that are tasty and healthy.


----------



## innovedge

Ratio by Michael Ruhlman
Twenty by Michael Ruhlman
Flour, Water, Salt, Yeast by Ken Forkish
Ideas in Food by Aki Kamozawa and H. Alexander Talbot
Think Like a Chef by Tom Colicchio


----------



## jake t bud

Question for those that have _Jacques Pépin's_ _Complete Techniques_.

I own :

Julia Child's Mastering the Art of French Cooking

Larousse Gastronomique (quick reference for ingredients, basic methods/recipes to compare)

Cordon Bleu Complete Cooking Techniques (wife went to school there)

Cordon Bleu at Home

Michel Richard Happy in the Kitchen (which I recommend highly)

an old version of the Joy of Cooking

Among many, many others, but, how is Complete Techniques going to supplement? Will it just be redundant? It's not like I don't have reference on how to truss a chicken/beef or make demi glace. Although I must say his older vids on how to butcher meat/poultry or make basic dishes are excellent (I don't really like his forays into food that isn't french or traditional, though). Does his book have good step by step photos? I've read reviews suggesting they are of poor quality also.


----------



## robbie rensel

The one great reference that I use when building out menus is, Culinary Artistry by Andrew Dornenberg and Karen Page.


----------



## nibbles

Robbie Rensel said:


> The one great reference that I use when building out menus is, Culinary Artistry by Andrew Dornenberg and Karen Page.


great book..I go back and reread it and flip through it regularly


----------



## jake t bud

Jake is a said:


> Question for those that have _Jacques Pépin's_ _Complete Techniques_.
> 
> I own :
> 
> Julia Child's Mastering the Art of French Cooking
> 
> Larousse Gastronomique (quick reference for ingredients, basic methods/recipes to compare)
> 
> Cordon Bleu Complete Cooking Techniques (wife went to school there)
> 
> Cordon Bleu at Home
> 
> Michel Richard Happy in the Kitchen (which I recommend highly)
> 
> an old version of the Joy of Cooking
> 
> Among many, many others, but, how is Complete Techniques going to supplement? Will it just be redundant? It's not like I don't have reference on how to truss a chicken/beef or make demi glace. Although I must say his older vids on how to butcher meat/poultry or make basic dishes are excellent (I don't really like his forays into food that isn't french or traditional, though). Does his book have good step by step photos? I've read reviews suggesting they are of poor quality also.


I guess nobody owns it.


----------



## phatch

I have his New Complete Techniques and I like it. I'd have liked to have seen some of the older photos updated. It's a bit odd to flip pages and see color mixed with black and white in the same technique. At least I seem to remember some that are blended like that.


----------



## butcherman

Hey, sorry...I own Pepin's "La Technique" (1976); dunno if it's the same as "Complete" about which you inquired, but suspect it is. I contemplated replying when you first inquired, but I realized that so much depends on how one thinks about Life.  I own six books on curry, cuz I'm deathly afraid there's some Wisdom out there I'm gonna miss. I like owning "Technique" because he addresses 169 separate kitchen tasks with at least 10 photos per task. However, I admit that a bunch of those tasks are fussy pastry manouvers that don't interest me, like making little faux flowers.  But tying a roast or preparing sweetbreads or brains or trimming a saddle of lamb or boning a trout?  It's just like having Jacques Pepin standing in yer kitchen..."Here; take your knife and make a cut...like this; then...."  Thorough and detailed.

PS:  I second your commendation of Richard's "Happy in the Kitchen".  I also have, use and enjoy his earlier "Home Cooking with a French Accent" which is very good, though not as spiffy in presentation nor as "out there" in concept.


----------



## colin

I had the same response as Butcherman, and gave away my copies of "La Technique" and "La Methode" a few years ago.  Total respect to Pepin, but a lot of this is the kind of detail amateurs don't need.


----------



## j0hnny

The Silver Spoon is a must. Sits on the shelf next to my Larousse.


----------



## chefk52

I THINK THE BOOK YOU ARE LOOKING FOR IS MY FOOD LOVER COMPANION.IF NOT IM SORRY.


----------



## bigbadpastry

I really liked and still do, Mark Bittman's How to cook everything, it's complete, concise and gives any cook a firm foundation to start just about anything.


----------



## mayhem

TKChef said:


> I recently read where a famous French chef committed suicide because he lost a Michelin star. Some say that he has lost his vision while other say that he lost his inspiration.


That would be Bernard Loiseau- who had a history of depression, but kept it manically well hid.

On a happier note, what a great thread! I'm always at a loss finding books that are actually useful, and tend to go for the entertaining ones instead. Don't Try This At Home is a hilarious collection of short stories by chefs of the times they totally dropped the sausage in the lake- it's my go to reading after any rough day, and it never fails to make me laugh and feel a bit better.


----------



## kokopuffs

TKChef said:


> Recently, after owning most of these above books that have been recommended, I simply find myself going online and reading a half dozen recipes for a dish that received five stars from those that have tried them. ...


Recently after cooking for 38 years, I've begun doing just that, researching the various versions on a dish/crust whatever and that's the best way to learn. It ain't all chemistry and precise amounts of this and that! But my very first cookbook is Raymond Oliver's *LA CUISINE* and it's truly a treatise on dishes prepared on the very rich side of things. If you want rich texture, then this book is it.


----------



## chicagoterry

People dis the Bittman book a lot, but I like it, too. I like it's fearless "try-it-you-can-do-this" attitude and I do find I pick it up for inspiration when I need to make something simple and tasty but don't have the energy to actually think very hard about getting food on the table. Aside from how intimidating the sheer heft of it can be, the text itself makes cooking sound uncomplicated, fun and satisfying and just about everything I've made from it has tasted pretty darned good. It's not very long on technique, though.


----------



## obnox

Responding to the person whose husband has diabetes..."lowcarbhomechef"

I'm a low carb maven. Join this facebook group and life will get really easy for you:

Duke Low Carb Support Group

Really, this may change your life...It definitely did change mine!!


----------



## cook4family

French Fries said:


> The Flavor Bible:


Sounds like a really good book. Might have to get that one.

Thanks


----------



## keith grima

Kitchen Secrets - Raymond Blanc


----------



## chef tarlo

Chadwick said:


> Greetings everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a set of recommendations for books that will be of great value to the home chef. Something that gives a solid foundation to everything, perhaps along the lines of Larousse Gastronimique. What other "Bibles" are there?
> 
> A few things about me: I cook almost entirely vegetarian (primarily for the wife, as I am not a vegetarian). I'm very proficient in Indian, Thai, Italian and New American styles. I have a good foundation of skills already and can recreate most things without a recipe.
> 
> Since I am not professionally trained, I simply want to identify if I have any holes in my knowledge.
> 
> Also, specifically, there was a book that I remember that listed almost every type of ingredient available and then what paired well with it. Can you please tell me what the name of that book is?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


----------



## chef tarlo

Practical cookery by Ceserani and kinton the best education cook book


----------



## kokopuffs

*RATIO* by Ruhlman for the most basic things.


----------



## keith grima

I just remembered another one and its amazing !!! The modernist cuisine @ home


----------



## steve tphc

Cooking for Fifty? I do not think many people will be cooking for that many people maybe more than once in a lifetime unless they are in the catering business.

If I was to attempt that would would have some staff to help.

Once you have begun to master the cuisines you already know would it not be worthwhile to learn some new culinary skills?

Don't worry you will always have more to learn no matter how long you have been learning. It what we do, is it not?


----------



## chef earl

The Detox Kitchen Bible


----------



## wesgraham

Check out Thug Kitchen. It's a little... Offensive to some but someone got me it as a gift for my birthday last year and most of the recipes are actually really good. All vegan/veggie recipes too.


----------



## andreb

French Fries said:


> The Flavor Bible:


Great resource - thanks!

Another James Beard award book for the OP, Carol Gelles' 1,000 Vegetarian recipes, or the condensed 100 Best Vegetarian Recipes - they may be out of stock, but you could email Carol Gelles directly. She has a website nowadays http://wheatfreedairyfreekitchen.com/ and she probably has a facebook account too. If you contact her, say hi from Andre /CSA in NYC ;D


----------



## welldonechef

The flavor Bible also has a vegetarian edition... Check that out for even better pairing.


----------



## Guest

I would stick to videos, A newbie can get more from looking that reading. thats my opinion and my preference.


----------



## phatch

MTcook said:


> I would stick to videos, A newbie can get more from looking that reading. thats my opinion and my preference.


Depends on your style of learning. Different people have different styles. Videos also rarely go for the slow closeup so important in learning some skills such as knife skills.

And not all video are created equal same as books not being equal. Choose the best of both. This thread is about choosing the best books.


----------



## brianshaw

Sure, but it's an alternative. Jacob Burton's podcasts, for instance, are quite good. not sure if you've checked them out or not. He addresses technique, science, tools, and recipes too. Do we really need to be so literal as to not mention other learning media?


----------



## phatch

Better in different threads imho. Better organization for people searching and discussing particular things.  There's a thread on great technique videos for example where MTCook also just posted.


----------



## brianshaw

Ok. Good point.


----------



## Guest

Craftsy have good and i think its free Video Tutorials on knife skills. yes different people have different styles.


----------



## ietinker

I learn from a variety of media and thanks for the tips to specific video sources, didn't realize there was a thread here for that.

I got a copy of the Flavor Bible for Xmas and it's given me great ideas.  I get stuck with the same old things and now have a resource to help me decide what complements various primary flavors.

Michael


----------



## kokopuffs

What's your thing???    Entrees???   Pastries????   Baking???  As a home cook one baking book doesn't do it all as I've gotten bits and pieces from my collection of baking books totaling around six or seven.  Is it bread that you want or a pate brisee or both???   Hmmmm.


----------

